# Drinking Water



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

I've always struggled with drinking 6-8 glasses of water per day 

Mum used to force it down my throat, until the day I could fight back 

Just wondered if anyone has any ideas on how I can increase my water drinking. My doc has told me I'm supposed to have up to 3 liters per day espesh during Dubai summer, but I sit at my desk only ever going through my 1.5l bottle and when i get home, I have tea...

I've tried using cordials to make the taste more interesting, but that didn't work either...

A little help


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try ice? Or maybe a lemon wedge...always found that very refreshing. Or just keep sipping all day, that's what I do.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

In the mornings I feel so thirsty that between I wake up and my commute to work to work I easily gulp 1 litre. The rest I drink at my desk during the day. I used to be like you and hated drinking water. But I just can't do it anymore, if I don't drink enough by the evenings I feel soooo tired that I can barely stay awake!! Just keep a bottle on your desk, your car, your handbag, your night stand, and you will find yourself reaching out for it more and more often.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> In the mornings I feel so thirsty that between I wake up and my commute to work to work I easily gulp 1 litre. The rest I drink at my desk during the day. I used to be like you and hated drinking water. But I just can't do it anymore, if I don't drink enough by the evenings I feel soooo tired that I can barely stay awake!! Just keep a bottle on your desk, your car, your handbag, your night stand, and you will find yourself reaching out for it more and more often.



 that would be so easy cizzyizzy, if only the clear liquid didn't taste like...well: nothing really 

that's what gets me, I don't like the taste and cordials only work for part of the day, cos then I get bored of their tastes too 

I need my head read :eyebrows:


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah I know, is boring, but refreshing and filling 

Or you may try what I do ... one litre of water... one can of ice cold Coke Zero... YOOOOM!

now that is not good healthy advice is it? 

But seriously, I wish I had the answer. Like you I also found it boring and yucky and had no interesting in drinking it and had to force myself. I spent many years not drinking enough water and I don't even want to know what that did to my body. Thank goodness I did not get kindey stones. But at the end I guess thirst won!! Do you not feel thirsty at all?? Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Try adding a few grains of sea salt (not the white processed table salt, i.e. NaCl) to your water. Just a little, it doesn't have to taste like the ocean. Natural sea salt is thick, usually a bit grey coloured, and has an almost wet feeling

That'll help stimulate thirst. The water will still taste bland, but with increased thirst you will want to drink more. That also helps to regulate your pH.

Also, the brand of water does make a difference. Purified water has been stripped of minerals and salts and has a "soft" taste and is harder to drink. Natural mineral water tastes much better and is much easier to drink. Evian and Vittel, IMO, are two of the best

Adding lemon wedges if also a really good idea. Cordials are just liquid sugar, and along with empty calories, will elevate your blood sugar levels quickly, and then you will get a crash shortly after


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> yeah I know, is boring, but refreshing and filling
> 
> Or you may try what I do ... one litre of water... one can of ice cold Coke Zero... YOOOOM!
> 
> ...


Not being thirsty most certainly is part of it...but also cos it doesn't taste good uke:


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

nola said:


> Try adding a few grains of sea salt (not the white processed table salt, i.e. NaCl) to your water. Just a little, it doesn't have to taste like the ocean. Natural sea salt is thick, usually a bit grey coloured, and has an almost wet feeling
> 
> That'll help stimulate thirst. The water will still taste bland, but with increased thirst you will want to drink more. That also helps to regulate your pH.
> 
> ...



thanks for that, I know salt would make me wantto drink more...but thought I could get away with eating saltines too :tongue:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Saffiechic83 said:


> thanks for that, I know salt would make me wantto drink more...but thought I could get away with eating saltines too :tongue:


Well, that'll probably do it too  But they're just processed food, basically just processed food, with high sodium content (processed sodium chloride is VERY different from natural sea salt). You'll get that quick sugar into your blood, followed by the crash. Not to mention empty calories


----------



## jillod (May 31, 2010)

Saffiechic83 said:


> I've always struggled with drinking 6-8 glasses of water per day
> 
> Mum used to force it down my throat, until the day I could fight back
> 
> ...


As far as I can understand- "water" refers to liquids- so tea, coffee, any fizzy drink containing water counts as your daily intake. Obviously water is best but once your getting your liquids your sound!! 
Iced tea is great as an alternative! caffine, cool and made on water! what more could you want?? make a jug of weak tea with hot water, put some ice in, leave in fridge n serve with some lemon when cool!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

jillod said:


> As far as I can understand- "water" refers to liquids- so tea, coffee, any fizzy drink containing water counts as your daily intake. Obviously water is best but once your getting your liquids your sound!!
> Iced tea is great as an alternative! caffine, cool and made on water! what more could you want?? make a jug of weak tea with hot water, put some ice in, leave in fridge n serve with some lemon when cool!


Not really. Coffee, tea, or any drink with caffeine is a diuretic. I doubt if you want me to bore you with the physiology behind it (although I will if you insist! ) but essentially diuretic drinks will lead to you urinating more than normal, therefore losing more fluid than normal.

Fizzy drinks usually have too high a sugar/calorie concentration for proper water balance and can lead to dehydration.


----------



## jillod (May 31, 2010)

nola said:


> Not really. Coffee, tea, or any drink with caffeine is a diuretic. I doubt if you want me to bore you with the physiology behind it (although I will if you insist! ) but essentially diuretic drinks will lead to you urinating more than normal, therefore losing more fluid than normal.
> 
> Fizzy drinks usually have too high a sugar/calorie concentration for proper water balance and can lead to dehydration.


Oh no..I better lay off them in that case! Perhaps I fooled myself so i could drink coffee and tea to my hearts content!! 

Pass me my bottle of water..;(


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have the same problem and seriously struggle to drink water. I have no problem gulping down litres of pepsi or fruit juice but the thought of drinking water is not exactly appealing.
That said, I keep a bottle of water on my desk and sip throughout the day. Ok, so I've only started doing it this week and the high temperature might have something to do with it but my aim is to drink at least 1 litre everyday. Not appealing but neither are the rather painful urine infections that I end with if I do not drink enough water.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I have the same problem and seriously struggle to drink water. I have no problem gulping down litres of pepsi or fruit juice but the thought of drinking water is not exactly appealing.
> That said, I keep a bottle of water on my desk and sip throughout the day. Ok, so I've only started doing it this week and the high temperature might have something to do with it but my aim is to drink at least 1 litre everyday. Not appealing but neither are the rather painful urine infections that I end with if I do not drink enough water.


I agree water isn't the most exciting thing to drink, and that's why I think water that tastes good is important. Purified or distilled water has a very soft taste, and can be really offputting. A good tasting water is so much easier to drink. As well, distilled/purified water has been stripped of it's salts and minerals and there are problems associated with drinking a lot of it.

Drinking a couple of glasses first thing in the morning is an easy way to start getting water for the day (rinse your mouth out first to get rid of the bacteria that collects in your mouth during the night!)

A litre in a day isn't enough, to be honest. General recommendations are to drink half your body weight in fluid oz. So if you weight 150 lb., half of that would be 75 oz., or 2.2 litres


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> In the mornings I feel so thirsty that between I wake up and my commute to work to work I easily gulp 1 litre. The rest I drink at my desk during the day. I used to be like you and hated drinking water. But I just can't do it anymore, if I don't drink enough by the evenings I feel soooo tired that I can barely stay awake!! Just keep a bottle on your desk, your car, your handbag, your night stand, and you will find yourself reaching out for it more and more often.


I think this is really true. Once you get used to drinking water, you do notice you get tired, and you almost start to feel or dehydrated if you don't get your daily intake. That's also a good idea to keep a bottle near you all the time & just reach out for it & take sips - it starts to become a habit after awhile


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

nola said:


> I agree water isn't the most exciting thing to drink, and that's why I think water that tastes good is important. Purified or distilled water has a very soft taste, and can be really offputting. A good tasting water is so much easier to drink. As well, distilled/purified water has been stripped of it's salts and minerals and there are problems associated with drinking a lot of it.
> 
> Drinking a couple of glasses first thing in the morning is an easy way to start getting water for the day (rinse your mouth out first to get rid of the bacteria that collects in your mouth during the night!)
> 
> A litre in a day isn't enough, to be honest. General recommendations are to drink half your body weight in fluid oz. So if you weight 150 lb., half of that would be 75 oz., or 2.2 litres


Yep, I agree that 1 litre is deffo not enough but think will take it a step at a time. I'm thinking of joining a gym and normally when I start sweating, I drink quite a bit of water. That's my plan for making up the extra litre that I am missing.


----------



## web.Wiz (Jun 17, 2010)

I had the same trouble during winter, back in my country. 8 glasses a day is not compulsory, the point is that you should drink enough to stay hydrated. So just keep a check that you dont drink too little. To do that you could increase the amount of water you take during meals and have some before tea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

web.Wiz said:


> I had the same trouble during winter, back in my country. 8 glasses a day is not compulsory, the point is that you should drink enough to stay hydrated. So just keep a check that you dont drink too little. To do that you could increase the amount of water you take during meals and have some before tea.


Well, for the sake or argument, it's actually not good to drink a lot during meals because you dilute your hydrochloric acid & that can lead to digestive problems 

General guidelines are to drink 1/2 your body weight (in pounds) in water in ounces


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I've come up with a good way of drinking 2 litres a day. I drink 500ml on the journey to work, 1 litre at work (throughout the day) and the last 500ml on way back home. Job done!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I've come up with a good way of drinking 2 litres a day. I drink 500ml on the journey to work, 1 litre at work (throughout the day) and the last 500ml on way back home. Job done!


:clap2::clap2::clap2: How does it feel? I think after a few days, well maybe a bit longer  you'll start to notice a difference


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

nola said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2: How does it feel? I think after a few days, well maybe a bit longer  you'll start to notice a difference


She doesn't know, but does spend an exorbitant amount of time in the loo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> She doesn't know, but does spend an exorbitant amount of time in the loo!


 probably. But in seriousness, that's another good reason to add a bit of sea salt (again NOT table salt) to your water - helps your cells absorb it so the H2O doesn't go right through!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> She doesn't know, but does spend an exorbitant amount of time in the loo!


 All that water has to go somewhere!


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> All that water has to go somewhere!


Whilst on the "loo" aspect of drinking enough, I would suggest not worrying so much about the exact amount you drink, but rather focussing on what is returned!
It should be a pale straw colour. If it is, you are taking in enough liquid. Any darker, and you need to increase your liquid intake.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Anna returning said:


> Whilst on the "loo" aspect of drinking enough, I would suggest not worrying so much about the exact amount you drink, but rather focussing on what is returned!
> It should be a pale straw colour. If it is, you are taking in enough liquid. Any darker, and you need to increase your liquid intake.


I checked the hydration chart last time I was on site (well before I discovered the joys of drinking water), which had been placed in the toilets. Verdict - dehydrated!

Noticeable improvement since I started drinking water. Clear liquid.


----------



## Saffiechic83 (May 6, 2010)

I am finally getting the hang of it now... :clap2:

This weekend I spent almost half a day (in time) running to the loo :eyebrows:

I've started drinking a full glass every morning as soon as I've brushed teeth. Then another glass after breakfast. (my glasses are pretty big too, so that would make it 1 litre already and I haven't even left my apartment yet :tongue1

When at work, I have a 1.5Liter bottle of water and I make sure I drink every hour (I have a reminder too). That way, I get through the bottle after lunch already. Refill and go again. At night I prefer the herbal tea, but then have one more glass before going to bed. 

I do spend more time in the loo than actually at my desk (loo is pretty far from my office) but I have a nice boss who's hardly in the office either (so he doesn't notice this).

I have started feeling that if I haven't had a liter of water by the time I get to work in the morning, I feel extremely thirsty and my throat is really dry. So that just makes me want to drink even more 

I hope this isn't just a phase and will fizzle out again...cos summer is most certainly here and I don't want to get dehydrated


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Good job Saffie!! That's exactly how I started to build the habit and it worked. Like you I started noticing how dry my throat was in the mornings whilst my drive to work so now I always keep a bottle in my car too. Once your body starts to get used to it, you'll notice how tired you feel if you are not drinking enough water. That's a good sign too that you just have to increase your intake. 2 lts during this weather is not enough for me, I have to have at least 3 otherwise I feel so tired by the end of the day!! Is only 11 am now and I've already had 1.5 litres. Easy peasy


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

May I point out that you can drink things other than water to stay hydrated? Water is best, but you do not need to limit yourself to just that. 

The most commonly seen type of dehydration by far is isotonic, when people have been sweating and have lost electrolytes - salts & sugars - so it is important to replace those too. Isotonic drinks, such as Pocari or sports drinks are very helpful. The odd can of bottle of fizzy pop won't do any harm here either.

Now medical thinking says you can also include a few cups of tea and coffee in your daily allowance, just don't have too many high caffeine expressos. Iced tea is perfect and very refreshing.

Too much water can actually make you ill and there are documented cases of people dying from drinking too much in a short period. In the summer heat though, our requirements are higher than recommended elsewhere, but it is best to drink regularly rather than downing vast quantities in one go.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> May I point out that you can drink things other than water to stay hydrated? Water is best, but you do not need to limit yourself to just that.
> 
> The most commonly seen type of dehydration by far is isotonic, when people have been sweating and have lost electrolytes - salts & sugars - so it is important to replace those too. Isotonic drinks, such as Pocari or sports drinks are very helpful. The odd can of bottle of fizzy pop won't do any harm here either.
> 
> ...


It's not really necessary to replace the sugar (which isn't an electrolyte) through water. Sugar is just sugar. Electrolytes, yes (the most important are sodium, potassium, calcium and magnesium). That is why I suggested adding a bit of sea salt to water. Distilled water isn't the best choice because it has been stripped of all minerals and electrolytes. Natural mineral water, like Evian, Vittel, etc. have minerals in them.

The problem with isotonic drinks & fizzy drinks are that they are just adding unnecessary sugar (among other additives), and drinks with too high of a sugar content can actually lead to dehydration (and weight gain & sugar highs!)

Tea & coffee are diuretics (as is alcohol) and rather than hydrating, can lead to dehydration.

Drinking too much water (hyponatremia aka low blood sodium) can indeed cause death, however, it is actually quite rare and is more likely to occur in endurance athletes who are sweating heavily, therefore losing electrolytes as well as water, and drink a lot of water without replacing electrolytes. IMHO, unless you are spending all day outside working in the heat, I don't a sports drink is necessary. You will be getting plenty of minerals from your food as well, don't forget


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Sorry for all my long posts on this topic :sorry:

Who would have thought drinking water would be so complicated?  But just as Elphaba is a pedant about the English language, so am I a pedant about water  Or maybe the word is hydrophile?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

nola said:


> It's not really necessary to replace the sugar (which isn't an electrolyte) through water. Sugar is just sugar. Electrolytes, yes (the most important are sodium, potassium, calcium and magnesium). That is why I suggested adding a bit of sea salt to water. Distilled water isn't the best choice because it has been stripped of all minerals and electrolytes. Natural mineral water, like Evian, Vittel, etc. have minerals in them.
> 
> The problem with isotonic drinks & fizzy drinks are that they are just adding unnecessary sugar (among other additives), and drinks with too high of a sugar content can actually lead to dehydration (and weight gain & sugar highs!)
> 
> ...


As I said, new thinking from scientists and nutitionists suggests that you can include tea and coffee in your daily liquid allowances...

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> As I said, new thinking from scientists and nutitionists suggests that you can include tea and coffee in your daily liquid allowances...
> 
> -


Hmmm. Do you have a source? Just curious because the science behind diuretics & the ADH hormone hasn't changed.

Guess I'm a skeptic, but there tend to very mainstream views on this, and then there are the others, and I tend to look who is doing the studies/research


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Not specifically, but I have read pieces by various nutritionists etc that state that some teas and coffee is fine, and indeed common sense dictates that it is. Clearly drinking five double espressos won't do you much good, but a weak iced tea or long black coffee is harmless.

If people are worrying about not drinking enogh plain water, then better that they have other soft drinks than nothing at all. Our bodies are very good at filtering out the bad stuff. 

-


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Not specifically, but I have read pieces by various nutritionists etc that state that some teas and coffee is fine, and indeed common sense dictates that it is. Clearly drinking five double espressos won't do you much good, but a weak iced tea or long black coffee is harmless.
> 
> If people are worrying about not drinking enogh plain water, then better that they have other soft drinks than nothing at all. Our bodies are very good at filtering out the bad stuff.
> 
> -


Re nutritionists & teas/coffees - I don't see how common sense dictates that drinking them are fine. How diuretics act on the body is a science and that can't be changed. Most nutritionists don't have degrees in nutritional science - in fact in many countries anyone can be a nutritionist - so there is no guarantee they know the science behind it. Anyone can write an article, but it doesn't mean they know what they're talking about 

And I can only partially agree that it's better to drink soft drinks than nothing. As for filtering out the bad stuff? If someone guzzled soft drinks all day thinking they were hydrating, they would end up obese from the sugar and probably dehydrated as well, not to mention at risk for type II diabetes


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am talking about properly qualified nutritionists. As if I am going to give any credence to anyone working in the UAE! 

Our liver and kidneys are there for a reason. Don't start me on that detoxing nonsense either.

-


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

nola, any advice on curbing the coke zero addiction??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I am talking about properly qualified nutritionists. As if I am going to give any credence to anyone working in the UAE!
> 
> Our liver and kidneys are there for a reason. Don't start me on that detoxing nonsense either.
> 
> -


Depends on what you mean by a "properly qualified" nutritionist. It is not regulated in any country that I know of, so who is to say if they are properly qualified? You can get a degree in nutritional science, but that is something else. So you think people working in the UAE aren't qualified?

Detoxing nonsense?? Not sure what you mean by that. Sure one of the liver's functions is to detox, but it can only do so much! That's how people end of up with liver cancer, cirrhosis, etc - the liver has stopped functioning the way it is supposed to.

As for soft drinks and hydration - well, I think you'll find it's mostly the soft drink manufacturers who claim that drinking their products is as good as drinking water. 

One things I learned in uni (doing my nutritional science degree ) was that the studies and research, when it comes to nutrition particularly, are bought and paid for by big corporations who have a very strong lobby and a very vested interest in the results


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nola said:


> Depends on what you mean by a "properly qualified" nutritionist. It is not regulated in any country that I know of, so who is to say if they are properly qualified? You can get a degree in nutritional science, but that is something else. So you think people working in the UAE aren't qualified?
> 
> Detoxing nonsense?? Not sure what you mean by that. Sure one of the liver's functions is to detox, but it can only do so much! That's how people end of up with liver cancer, cirrhosis, etc - the liver has stopped functioning the way it is supposed to.
> 
> ...


That's the same for research of both sides of an argument.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Surely the old adage, everything in moderation, applies here...


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> nola, any advice on curbing the coke zero addiction??


Well, I would need at least an entire forum to myself for my rant about the health risks of aspartame!

Seriously, that is scary stuff and it is actually addictive. Searle (the manufacturers) deliberately made it that way. It should never have been approved by the FDA. The ONLY reason it was approved was because the CEO of Searle was Ronald Regan's friend and when Regan was first elected, he overruled the FDA's objections, and lo and behold aspartame was approved!

I think you are very wise to try and get off zero coke. The only thing I can suggest is to try and gradually wean yourself off & gradually replace it with water at the same time. I think sugar & sugar drinks are addictive too, but if push comes to shove, although neither are ideal, I think drinks with aspartame are much worse.

There are 92 health problems with a direct link to aspartame. Check out Aspartame & Aspartame Poisoning Information Site or Natural Health Information Articles and Health Newsletter by Dr. Joseph Mercola

Okay, sorry for the rant on this - it's something I feel very strongly about. 

Feel free to PM me if you - I think I've taken up enough space on this thread zzzzz


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I know is addictive nola, tell me about it!!! I came to a point when I was drinking 4 cans per day, one with brekkie (yes breakfast + coke zero on empty stomach!! nasty stuff!!), one with lunch, one at dinner and sometimes a fourth can with my mid afternoon snack 

I'm slowly reducing the amount and down to 2 cans a day now 

Please feel free to send my way anything that might scare me off even more. I will read the link later when I get back home.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> That's the same for research of both sides of an argument.


No, I don't think so. If the argument was something like Minute Maid orange juice is better than coke, then I would agree. But what do people who have done research that supports their claim that water hydrates better than coke have to gain? Unless they were promoting Evian water or something.

I think in general people have been brainwashed by governments and big corporations about what they should be eating, and more and more this is being questioned, which I think is a good thing. Just because they say it, doesn't make it true...

:flock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> I know is addictive nola, tell me about it!!! I came to a point when I was drinking 4 cans per day, one with brekkie (yes breakfast + coke zero on empty stomach!! nasty stuff!!), one with lunch, one at dinner and sometimes a fourth can with my mid afternoon snack
> 
> I'm slowly reducing the amount and down to 2 cans a day now
> 
> Please feel free to send my way anything that might scare me off even more. I will read the link later when I get back home.


Great that you have cut down to 2! I can send you tons of stuff


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nola said:


> Well, I would need at least an entire forum to myself for my rant about the health risks of aspartame!
> 
> Seriously, that is scary stuff and it is actually addictive. Searle (the manufacturers) deliberately made it that way. It should never have been approved by the FDA. The ONLY reason it was approved was because the CEO of Searle was Ronald Regan's friend and when Regan was first elected, he overruled the FDA's objections, and lo and behold aspartame was approved!
> 
> ...


As Andy says above, it's all about moderation, yeah drinking litres of coke zero every day isn't a good idea but some here and there isn't going to be a huge problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> As Andy says above, it's all about moderation, yeah drinking litres of coke zero every day isn't a good idea but some here and there isn't going to be a huge problem.


Yeah, and just to clarify - I'm not saying never drink tea or coffee, or whatever. I'm just saying that it doesn't count as hydration, so if your goal is to drink 2 litres of water in a day, drinking say 500 ml. of coke doesn't count.

We all drink and eat things we know aren't good for us. Personally, I go with the 80/20 concept - if you treat yourself well 80% of the time by eating well, drinking enough water, exercising, relaxing, etc., then your body can withstand the other insults 20% of the time! 

I love my espresso, and I can be talked into a pint or two on a Thursday night and I have been known to have a chocolate or 2! But that said there are 2 things I wouldn't touch if you paid me - those being anything with aspartame, and any soy product.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

nola said:


> *Yeah, and just to clarify - I'm not saying never drink tea or coffee, or whatever. I'm just saying that it doesn't count as hydration, so if your goal is to drink 2 litres of water in a day, drinking say 500 ml. of coke doesn't count.*
> 
> We all drink and eat things we know aren't good for us. Personally, I go with the 80/20 concept - if you treat yourself well 80% of the time by eating well, drinking enough water, exercising, relaxing, etc., then your body can withstand the other insults 20% of the time!
> 
> I love my espresso, and I can be talked into a pint or two on a Thursday night and I have been known to have a chocolate or 2! But that said there are 2 things I wouldn't touch if you paid me - those being anything with aspartame, and any soy product.


It's alright, I get through 4 litres of water a day as well as my 500ml of coke 

The 80/20 concept applies to everything, haha.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> It's alright, I get through 4 litres of water a day as well as my 500ml of coke
> 
> The 80/20 concept applies to everything, haha.


So if I spend 80% of my time on this forum, I should spend the other 20% working  Or is it the other way around....?


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

nola said:


> Yeah, But that said there are 2 things I wouldn't touch if you paid me - those being anything with aspartame, and any soy product.


Oh dear  So what are the issues with soya products??
I've gone with the whole 'soya being good for women of a certain age' theory...
Do I need to stop having my soya milk and soya mince etc. etc?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2010)

Anna returning said:


> Oh dear  So what are the issues with soya products??
> I've gone with the whole 'soya being good for women of a certain age' theory...
> Do I need to stop having my soya milk and soya mince etc. etc?


Okay, another rant! :rant:

Where to start? Well, in simple terms, it's a conspiracy - soy is marketed as a health food, when in reality it is a toxic by-product of the vegetable oil industry. Guess I'm cynical, but soy is incredibly profitable for the world's largest multinational agribusinesses. There is actually no evidence whatsoever that soy has any health benefits. And guess who paid for the studies claiming that it is?

The FDA have had concerns about soy and it's negative effects, especially on thyroid function. Many women have thyroid problems, especially hypothyroidism, and the numbers keep increasing. There is a clear link between thyroid problems and the consumption of soy.

But that's only ONE thing connected with soy - I can give you others, but not enough room here! But I will tell you that I suffered for a very long time with various ailments (I used to be vegetarian and ate a lot of soy), and it wasn't until I finally made the link with soy and some of my issues that I finally solved them - the simple solution was to quit consuming soy products. Don't want to go into it here - feel free to PM me if you would like some of the links to information about soy

:rant::rant::rant::rant:


----------



## Anna returning (Aug 17, 2009)

Cheers Nola.
Have sent PM.
Look forward to reading about this (and deciding if I need to remove soya products from my daily diet


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Nola, I want the Soy PM rant too, please!! Not that I consume any but I have been telling a friend of mine that consumes a lot of soy products that that stuff is EVIL and she doesn't believe me!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nola, I want the Soy PM rant too, please!! Not that I consume any but I have been telling a friend of mine that consumes a lot of soy products that that stuff is EVIL and she doesn't believe me!!


Sure, I'll send it, will try and get it to you later today (Canada time!)


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

Anna returning said:


> Cheers Nola.
> Have sent PM.
> Look forward to reading about this (and deciding if I need to remove soya products from my daily diet


Anna - I didn't get a PM from you, but will get that info to you later today!


----------

